# 1966 Wayne Manor model kit?



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Everyone knows what Wayne Manor looks like from the 1966 Batman TV show. Round 2 or Mobius should make one.


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

BatToys said:


> Everyone knows what Wayne Manor looks like from the 1966 Batman TV show. Round 2 or Mobius should make one.


I'm going to disagree.
Wayne Manor wasn't nearly as distinctive as the Munster's or the Addam's home in terms of a saleable kit. The Batcave would be the model to make. LOTS more things to detail out and light, just imagine all the after market stuff.
As a huge Batman fan I would buy a kit of the Batcave (in 1:50 or 1:43 scale to fit with the diecast Batmobiles), but I would not buy a kit of Wayne Manor.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

That's a good point the Batcave is better. 1/25 scale for the Round 2 kit would be great.

But for the HO line, Stately Wayne Manor would be fun to have.


----------



## wjplenge (Apr 14, 2011)

I wouldn't mind seeing a Bat Cave to the map from the 60's comics, with T-Rex and giant penny. Unfortunately such a build would need to be very small scale or there would be no way to display/store the completed kit. Maybe something in the line of Monster scenes with each room being a scene. Then those with an excess of space could interconnect them to make a complete Bat Cave if they so desired.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I never remembered what the outside of Wayne Manor looked like- but I do remember the Batcave, even if the equipment seemed to move around at times...


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

TIEbomber1967 said:


> I'm going to disagree.
> Wayne Manor wasn't nearly as distinctive as the Munster's or the Addam's home in terms of a saleable kit. The Batcave would be the model to make. LOTS more things to detail out and light, just imagine all the after market stuff.
> As a huge Batman fan I would buy a kit of the Batcave (in 1:50 or 1:43 scale to fit with the diecast Batmobiles), but I would not buy a kit of Wayne Manor.


I agree with all the above, simply would not buy something so obscure even though I loved the series as a kid. The brady bunch house is better known.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Yep, I like the Wayne Manor idea but have to agree that the Bat Cave would be a better and more likely kit - it would have possibly more diorama potential than the exterior of Wayne Manor.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Jafo said:


> ...The brady bunch house is better known.


And we think there are discussions of TARDIS affect concerning SciFi sets? I can't wait to see the discussion of how the Brady's house interior is supposed to fit within the exterior shots we see :wave:


----------



## KINGZILLA (Aug 27, 2005)

*Here's a few*

A more accurate Addams Family House (though the Aurora/PL one has lots of charm)and of course Dark Shadow's Collinwood.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

KINGZILLA said:


> . . . and of course Dark Shadow's Collinwood.


Oh, yeah! :thumbsup:


----------

